# f/s 2 - NOS freestyle bikes from 1984



## LIFE OF SCHWINN (Dec 18, 2014)

$300 each (unfortunately LBS around here are out of boxes, but I can ship these out as soon as some become available).

Actual shipping extra:

1984 LANDIS Devo III New Old Stock freestyle BMX -  $300
Has NOS Skyway “H Spoke” 6 spoke Tuff freewheel mags and NOS ACS rotor. This bike was never used, never purchased.  It came out of an old bike shop.  It had been sitting for 30 years.  It accumulated some dust, but that has been mostly cleaned off.  Bike has a few scratches on underside from being taken down off rack, but otherwise, this is very mint.  It was made in Taiwan for Island Cycle Supply in Minneapolis.  You ain’t gonna find one this nice…

1984 BAUER Freestyle 2 New Old Stock freestyle BMX -  $300
Has NOS Skyway “H Spoke” 6 spoke Tuff freewheel mags. This bike was never used, never purchased.  It came out of an old bike shop.  It had been sitting for 30 years.  It accumulated some dust, but that has been mostly cleaned off.  Bike has a few scratches on underside from being taken down off rack, but otherwise, this is very mint.  It was made in Taiwan for Bauer Cycle Supply in Minneapolis.  Again, you ain’t gonna find one this nice…

I'll post some more pics later...


----------



## KevinM (Jan 3, 2015)

Good score.


----------



## Gordon (Jan 3, 2015)

Nice bikes. When I owned my canoeing/backpacking business, Bauer was my supplier for cross country skiis and related accessories.


----------



## LIFE OF SCHWINN (Jan 3, 2015)

Thanks Kevin,
but these weren't from our friend John Osterbauer.  I got these out west of here.
Both will get fresh tires as well as the Cal Lite pads I added (remember those?).
They came from an ebay source.  
Hope all is well with you.
jd


----------

